# Lambswool Dusters



## Bonnie L (May 11, 2002)

Can these be cleaned? How? 
Thanks!


----------



## Murron (Oct 17, 2007)

Bonnie - Are those the things that look like a sheep on a stick? 

Maybe just gentle soap, cold water and air dry?


----------



## Bonnie L (May 11, 2002)

Sheep on a stick - but they don't say "baa"! They have greasy dirt & cobwebs on them because we're in a one room cabin. The logs are rough & a bear to clean. Lots of overly friendly spiders, too!


----------



## Murron (Oct 17, 2007)

Bonnie ~ Spiders... Well, they do eat the bad bugs, right? We also have some, but I will squish a brown recluse anytime I find one.  

I found some info, and most seem to say that a lukewarm handwash with a glycerin type soap (or anything mild) and air dry might do the trick. Then do the roll between the hands on the stick spin to "fluff the sheep" and you're back in business!


----------



## Bonnie L (May 11, 2002)

Thanks!


----------

